# WTD- Twin bar Elgin - & 36-39 Rollfast tank



## Night cruiser (Feb 10, 2015)

Anybody thinking about selling a twin bar Elgin ? 
Also looking for tank -I believe 36 0r 37 -Rollfast


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 11, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68393-F-s-elgin-twin-bar


----------



## ace (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a twinbar for sale. Please send me your contact info.


----------



## Night cruiser (Feb 12, 2015)

Reactionhomes@gmail.com 
Thx , Gabriel


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 12, 2015)

This is my Elgin Twin Bar I have for sale.


----------



## Night cruiser (Feb 12, 2015)

How much would you consider selling for & what model is this ?


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 13, 2015)

It is a Twin 20. I am asking 2 grand shipped. Make me a Offer.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice chatting with you today.  Take a look at my bikes and feel free to make an offer.  The worst thing I can do is say "no".


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 16, 2015)

I do believe I have the Rollfast tank that you need.


----------



## Night cruiser (Feb 17, 2015)

Rollfast tank ? My email is. Reactionhomes@gmail.com or call me 303-916-4238


----------



## Night cruiser (Mar 6, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> I do


----------



## randallace (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a late 30's twin 20 frame with crank, forks , head shroud and stem .... As found .... Willing to trade ?


----------



## Night cruiser (Mar 6, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> I do


----------



## randallace (Mar 6, 2015)

.? 
Can't pm you for some reason


----------



## Night cruiser (Mar 8, 2015)

Thx , for responding I actually just picked one up - but would not mind owning a second -what where you looking for . try my email Reactionhomes@gmail.com


----------



## Night cruiser (Mar 8, 2015)

Thx , again love the tank I post pictures when I get bike together !


----------

